

The Future of the Collegiate Campus - cusack
https://medium.com/@alexcusack/the-future-of-the-collegiate-campus-c1acf2d35a9e

======
trevdarc
>The institutions that can afford to attract the experts themselves should
continue to do so, as Minerva is doing and the Ivy Leagues will continue to
do. Those that can’t attract experts (the inherent majority) should start more
heavily leveraging third-party curricula rather than producing second-tier
courses designed internally.

Agreed, but not at the expense of specialization. Core curriculum access
across regions could be powerful, but also limiting. A good example of this is
graduate school applications: many graduate programs will hesitate to offer
admission to students who have attended the same university for their
undergraduate work, the assumption being that students should acquire a
diverse set of perspectives to create their own ideas.

~~~
nsnick
This is not true at elite universities. If you are already attending the top
ranked university in your field and you want to go to graduate school, they
will generally not make you go elsewhere. One of the reasons for this is that
students from less rigorous universities my not have enough background to deal
with the academic expectations of an elite university.

